# CCRPC Sermons Podcasted



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 24, 2006)

For all who are into "podcasts", all the sermons at Christ Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Chruch are now podcasted.

Click here for the link and subscription:

http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------

